# Pensacola beach with no license



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Just got here tonight and got my 3 day license starting tomorrow. We didn't get here till 7 and I don't have any shark bait so I figured I'd just wait. We went to the beach and caught a few fiddler crabs and about 8-10 sand fleas. This was my first time doing it, so I looked like an idiot out there but had a great time. Going out in the morning on the pier that comes with the house to try my luck with trout, red-fish or anything else out there. After breakfast I'm going to go surf-side and try for some pomps, whiting and might throw a gatcha and see what happens. 

If you see a little goofy guy in a long sleeved camo shirt and dorky big hat that's me. I've been taking some antibiotics that I can't be out in the sun with. 

Tight lines, 
jf


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

By the way on the way in I picked up a fishing license and a couple little things at HotSpots bait and tackle. I believe the guy's name was Josh but he was super helpful and very nice to me and my kids. Wish he had some fresh shrimp, but he said they get wiped out in the weekends. Pretty believable, I be back there when I'm in need for something else.:thumbsup:


----------



## sullivan504 (May 15, 2012)

Johnf-- if the wind dies down and you want to hit the water with a stranger, PM me. I have a livewell full of pinfish and nobody to fish with until Friday. I'm on the sound side about half a mile from the bridge.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Welcome to PCola JohnF.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Marine Scout said:


> Welcome to PCola JohnF.



Thanks. Man that see grass:thumbdown:

I spent an hour out there this morning and only had 4 cast.


----------

